# Good performance but I wouldn't buy it again



## MrNorwood

Excellent review Jay. And I agree, excellent machine, but the blades do get quite costly. I do alot of pallet projects and and I may get 3 or 4 pallets planed smooth before the blades are completely shot.


----------



## Manitario

I'd be curious to know how many LJ's actually sharpen their own blades. If you do, then yeah, $55 is steep for something that you can't sharpen. If you don't, well, planer blades will typically run $30 or more for a set for any other lunchbox planer…and the Dewalt 735 blades are double sided so you can flip them once they're dull whereas the other blades are single sided. 
Personally, as being a non-blade sharpener, I liked the way the Dewalt blades were set up; pull the old ones out, drop the new ones in. No time spent having to check and recheck blade height…


----------



## CharlesA

My ridgid blades are two sided and cost in the $20's.


----------



## tyvekboy

For a home workshop I actually like my DeWalt 735. I bought the extension tables and extra blades when I got mine and have bought extra blade sets when they are on sale. I like the fact that blade changes are quick and easy and as mentioned before, they are 2 sided. I also like the fact that it has 2 speeds … course (fast feed) and fine (slow feed).

Rockler sells the DW735 with an extra set of blades and the out feed tables for around $700 on sale. Iʻve seen offers where they even throw in the DW compact router which I also love.

The main reason I got mine is because I scrounge a lot of free wood and need to plane it down to sizes I need after I glue then up. So far Iʻve gotten decent service from the blades. I donʻt plane a lot of wood off a at one time … maybe a HALF turn of the wheel or less at a time. I donʻt know if that is easier on the blades or not.

I also like the fact that it has a longer footprint (front infeed to back outfeed) and that helps in reducing snipe.

The chip ejection is awesome. I use mine with a dust collector/cyclone. Ear protection is mandatory.

I would recommend this for the home hobbyist and would buy another one.


----------



## timbertailor

This planer is really designed for the weekend warrior using dimensional lumber where blade wear is minimal over time used IMO.

I believe it fits its intended users well.
If you are building fine furniture or working with really rough stock on a more frequent basis, something more formidable would probably be a good idea.

Thanks for the review Jay. It is appreciated.


----------



## CharlesA

Really? I bought my lunchbox planer specifically so I could use rough cut lumber.


----------



## ThorinOakenshield

JSB - I noticed you do a lot of pine project from old/leftover pine lumber. Pine (especially air dried) is known to shorten the life of jointer/planner blades due to the pitch that builds up causing additional heat. After the pine, no matter what you put through it will likely run hotter, ruining the blades faster.


----------



## Straightlines

Jay, I agree with your conclusions. Years ago, when I 1st bought a bench top planer, I actually simultaneously bought a Ridgid 13" & the DW 735's predecessor so I could compare them and return the lesser of the 2 machines-both came w/ a 30-day return program. The Ridgid was the easy and clear winner because the DeWalt's vaunted snipe reduction system was a cruel joke. Generally, I get no snipe w/ the Ridgid, but if I'm careless then I'll get sniped.

As CharlesA noted, the Ridgid blades are cheap, readily obtainable at any HD, and I've heard they can be resharpened if so desired. That said, I have planed a lot of old growth Doug Fir and the original edge is still fine!! Plus the blades are double edged.

-Bradley


----------



## mramseyISU

I run a lot of white oak through my planer and I'm still on the original blades a year after I started with it. If I had to guess I'd say it's seen somewhere in the neigborhood of 100 board feet without any issues planing it from 1.25" nominal thickness down to 3/4". I've only noticed snipe on a couple boards.


----------



## Ripthorn

I have a planer with double sided, throw away blades. However, I did resharpen them when they got dull and they still cut well. The thing with these is that they don't sit in the cutting head with only one or two thousandths of clearance, they have much more than that. So you can resharpen, but your thickness scale will be off ever so slightly (maybe a thousandth of an inch or two per sharpening). I just used 1000 grit paper on a flat surface with a little bit of water. Took maybe 10 minutes.

However, it is true that the cost of blades will add up. Then again, my dad has a big old Grizzly and replacing the blades for him is significantly more expensive, and a sharpening on those knives costs about the same as a new set of knives for your DeWalt.


----------



## Dedvw

I agree with your review, the blades are soft and expensive. I ran 50X the wood through my cheap Delta lunchbox before the blades needed replacement. You also need the folding extension tables if you want to get the snipe under control. One other part of this planer, and this one really bugs me, is that it's not good at planing thin material. Anything 1/2" and below and it really struggles pulling the material through (clean rollers and all!). This is another area where my cheap Delta was better at. I could go down to 1/8 of an inch all day long on that thing! I know there are setups that will help this, but I didn't have to do that before.

I might go as far as giving it 3 stars.


----------



## TheDane

Good thoughtful review, Jay.

I have a DW733 (2 blade 12 1/2") planer that I bought used 8 or 9 years ago. It came with a spare belt (which is still NIB), and a spare set of blades. I rotate the blade sets and get them sharpened every couple of years.

I have contemplated selling the DW733 and buying a DW735, but have drug my feet. I have never been unhappy with the DW733, and have been concerned about the throw-away blades on the DW735.

So long as my old DW733 keeps on keepin' on, it will stay in my shop.


----------



## cebfish

I made a jig by laying planer blades on table saw to get angle of blade. made three groves in a piece of purple heart. clamp the blades in jig make a few passes over sandpaper then leather to polish. Cuts better than new blades. Just keep arrow on blade the same when sharpening and installing. Works great.


----------



## GarageWoodworks

I've had the same thoughts on the indexing pins. I've contemplated grinding them off. Another solution would be to elongate the holes in the knives that go over the indexing pins in the cutter head. I tried this with no success. The knives are hardened steel and I have no way to elongate them. I tried.

I wouldn't buy it again either.


----------



## GarageWoodworks

More on my pains with this planer that I posted a couple years ago:

http://garagewoodworks.com/garage_blog/2012/03/09/my-planer-knife-sharpening-pains/


----------



## BenhamDesign

What I like about my dewalt planner is that is has 3 blades and give a much smoother and faster cut than other bench tops that I have used. I use to have a delta bench top that had 2 blades, the feed rate was slower, and the cut quality wasn't as good. The replacement blades where 30 bucks for 2 so I think the dewalt price is comparable to what is out their for what you are getting


----------



## bobasaurus

Gerry, I also have a DW733. Aside from some minor snipe, the planer works like a champ. Been using it for years on the same blades and I'm only just starting to notice some dulling. I'll probably use it until it burns out and I can't find parts.


----------



## Oldwest

I've had one for over 12 years and love mine.

I went to a Byrd Helical Cutterhead on the machine 
3 years ago and has made the machine work better 
and the sound was cut in half.


----------



## RobS888

$78 for 2 sets of double sided blades isn't bad. The blades for my Ridgid planner are around $35 when I can find them.

http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DW7352-2-13-Inch-Treated-Replacment/dp/B003YKSY38/ref=pd_sim_hi_4?ie=UTF8&refRID=1X1G4XV5SDP69GZBAEK1

http://www.amazon.com/Ridgid-AC20502-13-Inch-Planer-Blade/dp/B0026SXJHK/ref=sr_1_8?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1411754559&sr=1-8&keywords=ridgid+planer+blades


----------



## Lenny

I find this is a noteworthy and valuable review Jay. Here's why: You rate the tool 4-1/2 stars. This indicates you find it a quality tool but for the blades issue. (And snipe. As I understand it all planers have some snipe.) For me, I appreciate and respect when someone takes the time to honestly assess their purchase and share their thoughts. That said, I too own this planer. I've been using it about a year now and have turned the original blades around once. A lot goes into why a person might change the blades more frequently. A pro or business-oriented woodworker probably uses the planer much more than a hobbyist. How about depth of cut? Does one person take light cuts while another heavy cuts? Are you putting exotic hardwoods through the planer?

Something to consider is, given the fact that you do have the planer, Infinity Tools is selling a set of knives made specificially for this planer. They claim their blades are thicker and sharper than the DeWalt OEM blades. I have yet to see a review on them but you might want to look into it. They sell for just under $80 for a set ( on their site and also Amazon). I know that's more than the OEM blades but they supposedly last longer.


----------



## bowtie

I have had my 735 for about 5 years. When I bought mine it included an extra set of knives.
I honed them a couple of times but as mentioned you can't grind them because of the indexing pins.
I have a sawmill and have run a LOT of rough lumber through this baby!
Last fall I put in a byrd helical cutterhead and like this baby even more. An expensive upgrade but when this one finally blows smoke I'll buy another and put the byrd cutterhead in it.
As a side note I also have a fullsize 220v 15" planer but seldom use it because I like the 735's dust collection and depth stops and with it's rubber feed rollers you can take a very shallow cut without leaving feed roller damage.


----------



## larryw

Thanks for the review Jay , I too agree that the replacement blades are expensive , but I have to say that is my only complaint with this planer. I've owned my 735 for six years now and have always gotten stellar results from my planer, with only an occasional snipe. I also have a Grizzly 15 inch planer with a helix head and from my experience the 735 dewalt produces similar results to the Grizzly. If all I needed was a small shop planer, I would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Kentuk55

Thnx for your review


----------



## jklb

I'm hoping for a good outcome with this planer. I just ordered the DW735x this morning with a pretty good price along with free shipping. Thanks for the review. Hopefully I will catch on quickly as this is my first planer.


----------



## garriv777

I wish Dewalt would partner up with Byrd and ship these out with the helical head already installed. I'd be willing to pony up the extra money if they would come out with a version with the helical head already in there, or have two models, one with the knives and the other with the Byrd head installed already. Listen up Dewalt…....


----------



## Missouriwalnut

I get my blades sharpened once or twice before buying new ones. I must be lucky because I have had very little troubles with snipe on even without the outfeed table. That being said, I did look into the helical replacment blade and Holy Crap its expensive!!! $400! I think I will pass for now.


----------



## Cato

I love my DW735. I run mostly walnut, mahogany, and ash through it. For a weekend hobbyist I think its perfect. I got mine when Home Depot was clearing them out, so got the planer, tables, and mobile base for under $500. I get very good life out of their blades, but I got some heavier duty resharpenable single sided blades from Global Tooling that are much thicker than the Dewalt blades.
I have the Wixey digital on the planer and take shallow cut passes 1/32 to 1/16. Planer does a great job for me.


----------

